# للبيع شقه بمدينه نصر مساحتها 130 متر



## محمدعراقي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 111121[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للبيع شقه مميزة مساحتها 130 متر بمدينه نصر عباره عن ... [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 3 غرف نوم و2 ريسبشين و حمام ومطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *ü **[FONT=&quot]على الطوب الاحمر [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]دور ثامن ..... عماره بها اسانسير [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 130 الف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

